# I would like some links/pictures of young male WL that win in conformation.



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

I read all the "critique my dog" threads and find them very interesting. But, I would like to know what is out there winning right now (in the conformation USCA events). What style is being place well, what are the judges after?

I tried looking at results of shows, but the few I could find were SL dogs and not WL. 

Can anyone post links or pictures of young (9-12 months) males WL that are considered "in style" now? Very curious.

Thanks!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

What do you mean "in style"? WL's are not going to be out there showing at every conformation show, and I don't believe very many at all enter the big sieger show.

Many WL people get their ratings and then never show the dog again.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Javir has entered and earned V ratings at the BSZS twice, including presenting a progeny group and being Universal Sieger.









Boy von Zorra earned a V2 rating beating a now VA1 show line dog and also earned a V rating at a USCA Sieger Show. I've shown a Boy son who earned SG ratings (highest rating available at his age) twice from SV judges.









Crok von der Mördersdell is V rated at the USCA Sieger Show and BSZS in Germany and is 5 times V rated.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

:wub:


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't have any earlier show examples but Pan and Nikon both got SG ratings at age 13 months


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

Pan and Nikon are exactly the type of Shepherds that I like. I really get put off by those showline males with roached backs and giant heads.

You have beautiful dogs Leisje.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Pan is definitely my type <3


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Liesje said:


> Javir has entered and earned V ratings at the BSZS twice, including presenting a progeny group and being Universal Sieger.


Javir's owners/breeders put a LOT of time into training so their WL dogs do well at the Sieger show and even when they go for their initial conformation rating. HOURS of training per week to prepare. I was rather shocked, but it is important to them. Javir's dam was also "V" at the Sieger show.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Pan has a beautiful head-gorgoeus dog


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Look up Justa Aritar Bastet.....I had a son out of her years ago.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Akela rated V this last weekend


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Beautiful head on your boy


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

We have done well with a couple of WL dogs, that we have presented at the Conformation Shows.
VP1 Jayre vom Kistha Haus...aka "Bear".....(5 SL puppies in ring)
SG3 Just Isadorable vom Kistha Haus...aka..."Izzy"......( 8 total females in ring....5 behind her)
SG3 "Buzz" vom Gildaf......(5 total young dogs in ring....2 behind him).

We plan on showing another young male this coming year (2013) from all WLs.
A correctly built dog...is simply a correctly built dog. 
I love showing the WLs!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

You go Robin!!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow Akela, I like him more every time I see him.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Catu, he is looking really really nice!!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks! He's really all I could have asked and more. and to think he still have a lot more maturing to do...


----------

